# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  REPOR: "Menudo berenjenal" - Sobre la viabilidad económica de los regadíos intensivos

## Salut

Hace unos días echaron en la 1 un documental muy interesante:

http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/...l/755228.shtml

Es bastante interesante ver cómo la mayoría de los regadíos levantinos están al borde de la quiebra, por su insostenible modelo productivo y absoluta falta de innovación.

----------

